# Neue Festplatte lässt sich unter Win10 nicht initialisieren. E/A Gerätefehler



## hoffgang (17. Dezember 2016)

*Neue Festplatte lässt sich unter Win10 nicht initialisieren. E/A Gerätefehler*

Guten Tag,

Habe grade ein kleinwenig einen Hals mit einer neuen WD Festplatte.

Meine Eltern sollen zu Weihnachten einen neuen PC bekommen.

I3 600
H110M Pro D (MSI)
Sandisk 120GB SSD
8 GB 2133 DDR4
Corsaire Vengance 400W
Random DVD Laufwerk

Dieses Setup funktioniert vollkommen ohne Probleme. Vor 20 Minuten hab ich eine WD 1 TB SATA Platte von Amazon erhalten. Eingebaut, Strom & Sata ran, und den Rechner gebootet.
Arbeitsplatz, Rechtsklick, Verwalten, will den Datenträger einrichten... lässt sich nicht initialisieren, gibt die Fehlermeldung E/A Gerätefehler aus. Es wird jedoch erkannt dass sich ein 9xx GB Medium neu im Rechner befindet ...

Also Google bemüht
- SATA Kabel wechseln - von mir aus, hat nichts gebracht
- Boot Reihenfolge ändern - von mir aus, funktioniert nicht, die Platte wird im UEFI nicht angezeigt


Was nun? 
Ist die Platte defekt und muss getauscht werden? Wäre monetär kein Verlust, aber das Ding hätte Heiligabend fertig unterm Baum stehen sollen. Oder kennt jemand einen genialen Geistesblitz?


Bin schwer genervt, der Rechner war sehr einfach zu handeln - bis jetzt. Diese doofe Festplatte macht mehr Ärger als der Einbau des DRP3 letztes Jahr


----------



## Inzersdorfer (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neue Festplatte lässt sich unter Win10 nicht initialisieren. E/A Gerätefehler*

Teste noch mit Diskpart (ein MS Tool von Windows)

in Start/Suche: cmd eingeben und mit [Strg]+[Umschalt]+[Enter] bestätigen, 
das cmd Fenster ist jetzt mit Adminrechten gestartet.

Im Prompt folgendes eingeben und jeweils [Enter] drücken:

*diskpart*
*list disk* (zeigt die Nummer deiner Festplatten)
hier muß die richtige Platte ausgewählt werden, ansonsten droht Datenverlust!
VERSICHERE dich lieber 2 Mal die richtige Platte auszuwählen!
*select disk x* (X ist die Datenträgernummer der Platte)
*clean* (entfernt jegliche Partition und Volumenformatierung)
nach Ende der Aktionen
*exit*

Nach einem Neuboot in der Datenträgerverwaltung Initialisieren und anschließend Partitionieren.

Funktioniert das nicht ( E/A Fehler) ist die Platte defekt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neue Festplatte lässt sich unter Win10 nicht initialisieren. E/A Gerätefehler*

Was zeigt denn die Datenträgerverwaltung an?


----------



## hoffgang (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neue Festplatte lässt sich unter Win10 nicht initialisieren. E/A Gerätefehler*

@Inzersdorfer
 gibt erneut einen E/A Fehler

@wuselserver
In der Datenträgerverwaltung sehe ich ein Laufwerk (im UEFI NICHT) mit 9xxGB. Dieses lässt sich in Windows nicht initialisieren (E/A Gerätefehler) / partitionieren.


Geht zurück. War auch wirklich schlecht verpackt. Die HDD lag einfach so in nem Karton, Antistatikfolie drum und das wars. Das Füllmatzerial war nicht darumgewickelt, so konnte die Platte den ganzen Transport über schön durch die Gegend fliegen. Ganz toll Amazon...


----------



## TitaniaWD (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neue Festplatte lässt sich unter Win10 nicht initialisieren. E/A Gerätefehler*

Hallo hoffgang,

meine Vorredner haben dir schon gute Ratschläge gegeben.

es tut mir Leid, dass du solche Schwierigkeiten mit der Platte hast. Du hast schon vieles probiert. Wenn du  mit einem anderen Kabel und auch mit ''diskpart'' versucht hast und es klappt nicht – ist die Platte wahrscheinlich kaputt.
Die Platte könnte  noch, zur Vergewisserung, an einem anderen SATA Port und auf einem anderen Computer getestet werden, wenn du, natürlich, solche Möglichkeit hast.
Du könntest  mit dem WD Support Kontakt aufnehmen und die Frage diskutieren:

Willkommen bei Western Digital!
oder, du könntest direkt mit dem Händler kontaktieren und die Platte ewentuell zurückschicken.

Liebe Grüße
Titania_WD


----------

